# Does anybody shoot a compound?



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Who is shooting a high tech smokin fast compound bow out there? Anyone? :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

north slope said:


> Who is shooting a *high tech smokin fast compound bow *out there? Anyone? :roll:


I thought that was a oxymoron... :?


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Who is shooting a high tech smokin fast compound bow out there? Anyone?


I figured that was any one that was not shooting a Matthews.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> > Who is shooting a high tech smokin fast compound bow out there? Anyone?
> 
> 
> I figured that was any one that was not shooting a Matthews.


IF you can get a matthews tuned...


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

north slope said:


> Who is shooting a high tech smokin fast compound bow out there? Anyone? :roll:


who isn't


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

I ain't shootin one. *\-\* 
The one I have makes a pretty good boat anchor though. *()*


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

What you recurve guys can't lift a couple extra pounds. It is so heavy, makes me so tired when I have to drag it all over the mountain :wink:


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Mathews Legacy. 300 fps.... and I've never had a "tuning" issue!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Fred Bear Super Mag 48" never been retuned no bolts to tightn, hasnt changed in years. cause its flawless <<--O/ " I put the ARCH back in ARCHERY!" and kills like a champ!


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Bowtech Alegiance 300 fps.. Tunes great, shoots great, and Kills great.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a bow with those wheelie thingies on it. It shoots fast.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> I have a bow with those wheelie thingies on it. It shoots fast.


In your case Loke.....those are called training wheels.... :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Hoyt Katera XL 315+fps...I love it and wouldn't trade it for anything!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I shoot both...When it comes to killing paper those primitive stick bows are a ton of fun. I have more respect for the game I hunt therefore I have a ultra fast Mathews with extra training wheels to get the job done! 

On a serious note, who here has purchased the newest Mathews? The shorter, lighter, and faster Drenalin. I am really thinking of picking one up.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Shane, 

Shorter, lighter, faster, isn't always better. Just ask the wife. :shock: :wink:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Shane,
> 
> Shorter, lighter, faster, isn't always better. Just ask the wife. :shock: :wink:


 :rotfl: That sucks, I really thought you had a chance with her!...oh well at least take out the trash before you leave! :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Shane,
> ...


It was worth a try, I had no complaints.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the laugh. You and the wife are fun folks to 'hang' with. 8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks, she is one you can bring around the guys...and she isn't too bad to look at either! We will be back to archery league this week, are we going to see you there?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

If work allows it, I'll be there. I think our wives are more gutter minded than us, and that is saying something.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

That is saying something...but you know, I think most women are far worse than the average guy! 

Hopefully we see you there.


----------



## Number6 (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree with you bwhntr. Hope to see you and 'gutter mind' Friday. :lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Pro and princess with their minds in the gutter? Ya right!  

P.S. Compounds are better...'cause you can aim them... :wink:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

you suppose they call them Compounds cause they Fracture? <<--O/ by the time those compounds are done aim'n Ive started gut'n.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> you suppose they call them Compounds cause they Fracture? <<--O/ by the time those compunds are done aim'n Ive started gut'n.


Us 'modern' hunters don't WASTE time "gut'n". That is a WASTED step and while your busy "gut'n", I'll be busy packing the critter off the mountain. :wink:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

UMMMM smells good when you get back to camp. _/O heck why do that when you could give it to game processer hide and all. -#&#*!-


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I shoot the Bear Instinct; really like it! In two years I have not seen one worth drawing on yet, unfortunately.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> UMMMM smells good when you get back to camp. _/O heck why do that when you could give it to game processer hide and all. -#&#*!-


UHHHHH, have you ever heard of the 'gutless' method? This process allows you to skin, cape, and quarter the animal much quicker than getting all bloody wasting time gutting the animal. By the time you get done gutting,, I can have two quarters of the animal and in game bags, with the meat cooling. See, being stuck in the olden times isn't always better. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll be there tomorrow and since the stepdaughter wants to go hang with friends and my daughter will be with her mom, Wendy actually asked if she could come with me.... like she actually has to ask or something. :roll: I told her she is welcome anytime so hopefully she meets some of the other wives and gets to know some of you instead of just HEARING about you. :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Number6 said:


> I agree with you bwhntr. Hope to see you and 'gutter mind' Friday. :lol:


Great, we will see you there. BTW, I think your wife's mind is in the gutter more than anyone!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

ooh you just skin,quarter and go and leave the guts intact. sounds easyr less mess....dun learnd somethin have to try it.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

gutting is for the birds. like pro said after taking apart an animal gutless one time you cant fathom doing it another way. Definitely better when you don't have much to clean up with. And to stay on subject my compound has given me lots of practice using the gutless method.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> ooh you just skin,quarter and go and leave the guts intact. sounds easyr less mess....dun learnd somethin have to try it.


I just started this method this last hunting season. WOW, it is the way to go. I skinned, quartered, and packed on horses two bull laying side by side in about an hour! I don't know why I hadn't done this in the past. There will be no more gutting for me.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> UMMMM smells good when you get back to camp. _/O heck why do that when you could give it to game processer hide and all. -#&#*!-


I do not know where you hunt but taking a animal out whole is not a option for me. I do it like Pro except I bone out the meat cause I don't like to pack out bones. If you are careful you can reach in and pull out the tenderloins and get everything without gutting. I don't want hide or bones cause I am the processor and pack horse.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> muzzlehutn said:
> 
> 
> > UMMMM smells good when you get back to camp. _/O heck why do that when you could give it to game processer hide and all. -#&#*!-
> ...


I agree with you 100% north. If its a decent sized critter nothing but pur meat is coming off the mountains. With the exception of the skull and cape :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I do it like Pro except I bone out the meat cause I don't like to pack out bones.


Silly little trol, this is why our Heavenly Father invented horses!

I packed meat ONE time... NEVER AGAIN!!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I do it like Pro except I bone out the meat cause I don't like to pack out bones.
> 
> 
> Silly little trol, this is why our Heavenly Father invented horses!
> ...


At your age I guess I would use horses too.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Cool deal I'll try it thanks for the new tip, cant go wrong with lite work.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

buy the way shane, I always try to take out the garbage, but the guy just before me has already taken it out.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

EPEK said:


> buy the way shane, I always try to take out the garbage, but the guy just before me has already taken it out.


 :rotfl: Too funny, coming from the founder of the OPC club!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I do it like Pro except I bone out the meat cause I don't like to pack out bones.
> 
> 
> Silly little trol, this is why our Heavenly Father invented horses!
> ...


If you are smart like Tex, you acquire friends that own these PIA animals!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Cant let the liver and heart go wasten. still good take it wont hurt ya.
The only garbage I take back with me is the parts that fall off your fancy bows, pays for my hunt them pawn shops love'em. Those sights,pins,quivers,arrows(keep those) hell Ive even found hole bow before. dont worry the guy was happy that I found it. I didnt even charge him ship'n and handle'n for the heavey thing. "I can see why he left it" <<--O/


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> *Cant let the liver and heart go wasten*. still good take it wont hurt ya.
> The only garbage I take back with me is the parts that fall off your fancy bows, pays for my hunt them pawn shops love'em. Those sights,pins,quivers hell Ive even found hole bow before. dont worry the guy was happy that I found it. I didnt even charge him ship'n and handle'n for the heavey thing. "I can see why he left it" <<--O/


How is it possible to 'waste' guts? :roll: I'll remove the tenderloins, that takes an extra 5 minutes, and if I am more than 2 miles from the vehicle, I'll cut the bone out, otherwise I prefer to not debone em. Since you go 'traditional', I assume you ride your pony all the back to the house, right? :wink: Anything 'modern' would be inconsistent, wouldn't it? _(O)_ :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm ready to look at compounds bows and which one is the best one to get?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Cant let the liver and heart go wasten. still good take it wont hurt ya.


My dad told me once that we don't eat what the magpies eat.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Cant let the liver and heart go wasten. still good take it wont hurt ya.
> 
> 
> My dad told me once that we don't eat what the magpies eat.


Sorry, that doesn't make sense, a Magpie would eat any part of a deer that it could get its beak into; therefore we wouldn't be eating the deer, so what's the point of killing the deer, but it's your story and I guess it makes sense to you. :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

:shock: so your wasten game then? "nothn ticks me off more than a wasted animal" \
meats meat no matter what part of the body its from.
do you guys even take the rib meat,neck meat?
or you to modern for that or in to big of a hury?

If I can I take the hole carcass. Hide too on or off (depends on the temp)
If its useable I use it. no matter the distance
bones give to the hounds


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I shoot arrows out of my bow. :lol: :lol: :lol: _(O)_


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Sorry, that doesn't make sense, a Magpie would eat any part of a deer that it could get its beak into; therefore we wouldn't be eating the deer, so what's the point of killing the deer, but it's your story and I guess it makes sense to you.


Sure it does because a magpie mostly eats the guts. When a deer is hit on the road they eat the eyeballs first and they wait until the body cavity is exposed.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> :shock: *so your wasten game then*? "nothn ticks me off more than a wasted animal" \
> meats meat no matter what part of the body its from.
> do you guys even take the rib meat,neck meat?
> or you to modern for that or in to big of a hury?
> ...


Do you haul the lungs out? If not, "your wasten game". :? I don't eat guts, and I consider ALL organs part of the guts! _/O FYI, I don't bring the hooves and bung hole out either, I hate hotdogs. :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> so your wasten game then? "nothn ticks me off more than a wasted animal" \
> meats meat no matter what part of the body its from.
> do you guys even take the rib meat,neck meat?
> or you to modern for that or in to big of a hury?
> ...


We use to save the liver for the neighbor up the street from us until he passed away. I've had liver on my misson and I just do not like it. It has a very bad taste to me any way you cook it.

I also take the deer/elk carcass to the meat processor and then I just pick it up all wrapped and some of it is hamburger so maybe they might use some neck meat for that.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I like to keep the "bung hole" in my shirt pocket...... just weird I guess, but it is something that I have done forever, why change now.

Actually, I don't do this, but when I saw pro say bung hole, I took it as a personal challenge to try and use it in a sentance.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

EPEK said:


> I like to keep the "bung hole" in my shirt pocket...... just weird I guess, but it is something that I have done forever, why change now.
> 
> Actually, I don't do this, but when I saw pro say bung hole, I took it as a personal challenge to try and use it in a sentance.


Well done! :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw Mike Rowe make bung holes on _Dirty Jobs_ once. :shock: :shock:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Is muzzlhuntr's real name, kicking bird, or wind in his hair? Maybe it is swift elk.

As far as use of the meat, you guys have it all wrong. I hunt and kill animals cause i don't like the way they're always looking at me. 

ps. I will never borrow a shirt from epek again.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> :shock: so your wasten game then? "nothn ticks me off more than a wasted animal" \
> meats meat no matter what part of the body its from.
> do you guys even take the rib meat,neck meat?
> or you to modern for that or in to big of a hury?
> ...


 :roll: Geez the self righteousness is pretty thick in here. I suppose you have one he11 of a recipe for menudo right...I mean since you eat the guts and all... :roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I put a arrow about a inch too far forward on a bull a few years ago and I lost the bull. I was really upset and searched for a long time. I still look around when I am up there to see if I can find some bones or something. I called my cousin in Idaho and was talking to him about it, I told him that I hated to see that bull go to waste. He replied that there was no such thing in nature, birds and coyotes get fed and the earth gets nutirents back, mice get calcium from the bones and so on. If I kill a animal 4-8 miles from a road and have to pack it out, liver and heart are the least of my worries. Muzzlehuntn if you are getting animals out whole you are either hunting from the road or taking you high tec mud flingin' 4-wheeler to get your animal. Either way you are lazy and using technology. :shock:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

nope one foot in front of the other and plenty of rope and a frame pack.
sorry wasnt clear on the parts I use mostly heart, liver.
I use the hide for things with leather work(possible bags, shootin gloves, quivers)
some of the bones for knive handles.
I cut up my own game.

see I use more than most.... <<--O/


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

You should seriously think about get an armadillo helmet also


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

got one.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

From a real Armadillo right?


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Yote that would be possum on a half shell. :lol:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Kirk you need to make me a quiver. If you do ill give you the liver. Remember kirk, If you cant look at the deer through a fiber optic pin and peep sight and stick a deer 70 yards away, " that aint hunt'n"

Its so funny to listen to all of these old buggers get mad that we switched to traditional. I must say, Tex-o-bob's pic of that elk he shot was inspiration. -()/-


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

you gettim down and Tanned I'll gettim stiched... these fellers dont know what they're missn cause their targets to far away. <<--O/


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Not if you hold a little high art 90.......


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> you gettim down and Tanned I'll gettim stiched... these fellers dont know what they're missn cause their targets to far away. <<--O/


OH, they miss close too... Huh north slope? :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> muzzlehutn said:
> 
> 
> > you gettim down and Tanned I'll gettim stiched... these fellers dont know what they're missn cause their targets to far away. <<--O/
> ...


OUCH!


----------

